# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Τα βανάκια της ΕΕΤΤ είναι έτοιμα

## panXer

Στο μεσημεριανό δελτίο ειδήσεων της ΝΕΤ, ο Σημίτης από το Ζάππειο μέγαρο ανακοίνωσε την έναρξη λειτουργίας μιας επιτροπής της ΕΕΤΤ για την εποπτεία του RF φάσματος.
Στο ρεπορτάζ που είχε προηγηθεί αναφέρθηκε ότι είναι ήδη έτοιμα δύο βανάκια με υπερσύγχρονο εξοπλισμό τα οποία θα βγαίνουν για "περιπολία" έτσι ώστε να ανακαλύπτουν τις 'επικίνδυνες' παραμβολές, εν όψει ολυμπιακών αγώνων. Έκαστο βανάκι κόστισε 320.000 ευρώ.

Μάλλον η ΕΕΤΤ ετοιμάζεται να εισπράξει πολλά, μιας και αναφέρθηκαν πρόστιμα της τάξης των 6000 ευρώ.

----------


## BaCkOs

and the link of

ΟΜΙΛΙΑ ΣΗΜΙΤΗ ΣΤΑ ΕΓΚΑΙΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΘΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΟΠΤΕΙΑΣ ΦΑΣΜΑΤΟΣ

http://www.mpa.gr/article.html?doc_id=433408

----------


## andreas

Και δεν μπορεις να ισχυριστεις οτι σου ξέφυγε η κεραια λιγο πάνω απο τα νομιμα ορια? Σιγα μην αρχισουν αν χρεωνουν 6000Ε τον κοσμο

----------


## MerNion

na kai to deltio tipou tis EETT:
http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/dimosiot...DT05_02_04.htm

----------


## FIREBALL

> Και δεν μπορεις να ισχυριστεις οτι σου ξέφυγε η κεραια λιγο πάνω απο τα νομιμα ορια? Σιγα μην αρχισουν αν χρεωνουν 6000Ε τον κοσμο


Κάτι τέτοια ποσά πιστεύω είναι για εταιρίες που βάζουν ενισχητές και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος!

----------


## Ripper_gr

Πιστεύω να καταλαβαίνετε ότι πλέον η φάση με το wifi δεν είναι παίξε γέλασε όπως μπορεί να το ήχαν πάρει πολύ από εμάς ( κυρίως οι νεότεροι )! Το 80% τον διασυνδέσεων είναι εκτός νόμιμων ορίων και εκτός από 1-2 (αν υπάρχουν που δεν νομίζω) που είναι δηλωμένες στην ΕΕΤΤ!
Μήπως πρέπει να κάτσουμε και να βρούμε μια λύση με την ΕΕΤΤ πριν μας μαζέψουνε?
Οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα δεν έχουν τα 6000ε για πλάκα!
Τώρα με το 2004 θα μας κόψουν τον πισινό!!!!

 ::  Από τον σύλλογο θα γίνει κάποια κίνηση?
 ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

ξερεις Ripper_gr,μπορεις εσυ (δεν ξερω εαν εισαι εκτος οριων) και οποιος αλλος ειναι εκτος οριων να δοκιμασει ετσι για αλλαγη να κατεβει στα νομιμα...να δουμε τι στο διαλο δικτυο εχουμε τελικα.
εαν δουμε οτι κοβονται ή χαλανε λινκ,θα προσπαθησουμε να το διορθωσουμε,αλλα οσο δεν μας κυνηγαει κανεις επαναπαυομαστε οτι ολα ειναι καλα.
το θεμα της Δηλωσης ειναι αλλο απο το θεμα της παρανομης εκπομπης,το σημαντικοτερο ειναι η παρανομη εκπομπη.
απο το καλοκαιρι το λεμε οτι κυριως λογω των Ολυμπιακων τα πραγματα απο το Πασχα και μετα θα ειναι πολυ αυστηρα,με τον φοβο διεθνους ρεζιλεματος της χωρας.

----------


## andreas

Αν ο εξοπλισμός δεν κατεβαίνει πιο κάτω τι γίνεται? Πρεπει να πάρω καινούργιο?

----------


## wiresounds

> Αν ο εξοπλισμός δεν κατεβαίνει πιο κάτω τι γίνεται? Πρεπει να πάρω καινούργιο?


Γι' αυτό λέμε, πάρτε καλό εξοπλισμό που να κατεβάζει την ισχύ.
*Γιατί στο τέλος, το ακριβό το πληρώνεις φθηνότερα.*

----------


## sotiris

> Αν ο εξοπλισμός δεν κατεβαίνει πιο κάτω τι γίνεται? Πρεπει να πάρω καινούργιο?


ειτε αλλαζεις εξοπλισμο, ειτε αναλαμβανεις το ρισκο ενος προστιμου.

(και μην ξεχνατε οτι θα αρχισουν και οι καρφωτες,κατι οικειο στον Ελληνα)

----------


## macstar

Λοιπόν... αντικειμενικά...

Αρχικά ας μαζέψουν:

 ::  Κεραίες κινητής (ΟΛΕΣ παράνομες... και μας κάνουν ΤΟΣΤΙΕΡΕΣ... κάθε μέρα... ΟΛΗ μέρα)!
 ::  Παζαρόπουλο, Μαρούσι1, Εταιρίες με link στα 10ΜWatt...  ::  και κεραίες... στη καλύτερη PW...
 ::  Κεραίες κινητής ξανά... γιατί σιγά μη στρώσουν με τη πρώτη...
 ::  Τσοντοτηλεοπτικούς, ΠειρατοΡαδιοφωνικούς... και λοιπούς σταθμούς...
 ::  Κεραίες κινητής ξανα-μανά... γιατί... πως θα καλύψουν το δίκτυο που χρειάζονται κανονικά διπλάσιες κεραίες (στη καλύτερη) για να καλύψουν με νόμιμη ισχύ αυτά που έχουν τώρα...;;;

... και μετά ας έρθουν σε μας που όντως κάποιοι παίζουν με 23... 26... dB... όσοι είναι παραπάνω... εεε... χμ... κοιτάξτε τουλ. να το περιορίσετε με αναβαθμήσεις... σταδιακά... και ειλικρινά ελπίζω να μην αρχίσουν από εμάς...


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

ΥΓ: Αν αντί για να χώνουν τα πρόστιμα στις 4 εταιρίες κινητής... αρχίσουν με μας... απλά θα επιβεβαιωθεί για μία ακόμη φορά πόσο άδικη είναι αυτή η χώρα προς τους "μικρούς"...

----------


## Ripper_gr

Εγώ να πω την αλήθεια είμαι σε 1 από τα 3 ifs λίγο παράνομος … στα αλλά και να ήθελα δεν μπορώ λόγο εξοπλισμού! (Δεν βγάζω την ουρά μου από έξω στο θέμα τις παρανομίας ) Αλλά σκέψου πόσοι είναι με Win καμία Senao 200ara και >10db κεραία! .. η ακόμα καλύτερα τώρα που όλοι πήραν πιάτα με 24+ db gain…. 
Ακόμα…. Μην λέμε για τις κεραίες κινητής διότι δεν νομίζω εμείς να έχουμε δόση τόσες ΜΙΖΕΣ όσες αυτοί!!!!
Εγώ βάζο το κεφάλι μου μέσα ότι από τα 100 λινκ τα μισά είναι εκτός ορίων!(Κάνω λάθος? )

----------


## vaf

Μπορούμε πάντως να σκύψουμε και να βάλουμε λίγη βαζελίνη για να μη μας πονέσει...

Αυτοί από εμάς μόνο να χάσουν μπορούν. Απο τις εταιρίες τηλεφωνίας και τους σταθμούς μόνο να λαδοθούν.

Εγώ είμαι νόμημος. Και τα coin-op ήταν...

----------


## papashark

Εκτός από εμάς, τις εταιρείες κινητής και τα κανάλια, υπάρχει πολύ δουλειά ακόμα για την ΕΕΤΤ, όπως :

- Ιδιωτικά λινκ σε άσχετες συχνότητες (10ghz)

- Εμπορικα λίνκ σε διάφορες συχνότητες (FastNet, AlgoNet, klp)

- Εταιρείες παροχής τηλεπικοινωνιών με Links χωρίς άδεια (όλα τα λεφτά)

- Λίνκ σε διάφορες νόμιμες συχνότητες με παράνομο εξοπλισμό (tv repeater στους 2.4 με 5W)

Ακόμα θα πρέπει να ασχοληθούν λίγο με την εισαγωγή και εμπορία εξοπλισμού (ενισχυτές, εξοπλισμός για λινκ σε μη επιτρεπόμενες συχνότητες πχ 10ghz, εξοπλισμός που δεν πληρεί τους κανονισμούς πχ τα tv repeater)

Από όλους εμάς, ο τελευταίος τροχός της αμάξης είναι το ΑΜΔΑ, γιατί είναι το μόνο που από την μία δεν θα έχει να πληρώσει, από την άλλη εάν το κυνηγήσουν θα έχουν αρνητική διαφήμηση καθώς και εάν μας παραζορήσουν, το πιθανότερο να το κλείσουμε.

Όλοι οι άλλοι είτε θα τα σκάσουν να πάρουν καινούργια μηχανήματα και να πάρουν άδειες, είτε θα πάνε στον πΟΤΕ και σία να εξυπηρετηθούν.

Κοινώς το ΑΜΔΑ έχει μόνο κόστος και καθόλου κέρδος για την ΕΕΤΤ....

----------


## sotiris

> Λοιπόν... αντικειμενικά...
> 
>  Κεραίες κινητής (ΟΛΕΣ παράνομες... και μας κάνουν ΤΟΣΤΙΕΡΕΣ... κάθε μέρα... ΟΛΗ μέρα)!
>  Παζαρόπουλο, Μαρούσι1, Εταιρίες με link στα 10ΜWatt...  και κεραίες... στη καλύτερη PW...
>  Κεραίες κινητής ξανά... γιατί σιγά μη στρώσουν με τη πρώτη...
>  Τσοντοτηλεοπτικούς, ΠειρατοΡαδιοφωνικούς... και λοιπούς σταθμούς...
>  Κεραίες κινητής ξανα-μανά... γιατί... πως θα καλύψουν το δίκτυο που χρειάζονται κανονικά διπλάσιες κεραίες (στη καλύτερη) για να καλύψουν με νόμιμη ισχύ αυτά που έχουν τώρα...;;;
> ..


το να λες βαρυγδουπες κουβεντες χωρις να εχεις καποια στοιχεια να τις στηριξεις δεν βοηθαει καθολου.
απο την αλλη εαν εχεις στοιχεια για τα παραπανω που λες να τα καταθεσεις στα αρμοδια οργανα με μια καταγγελια.

----------


## BaCkOs

Παραβλέπω διάφορα.. και ερωτώ.. το κινητό εκπέμπει μέχρι 2Watt αν θυμάμαι.. (η κάπου εκεί τέλος πάντων )
Τι προτιμάτε?? Να εκπέμπει στο max η να εκπέμπει πολύ λιγότερο?? Μάλλον το δεύτερο.. άρα όσο πιο πολλές κεραίες τόσο πιο καλά.. (απλός τα λινκ αναμεταξύ τους να προσέξουν )

Τώρα έτσι για να μην αγχώνεστε.. (όχι ότι αγχώνεστε ) 
Τα άτομα που θα λειτουργήσουν αυτά τα βαν και γενικός τον εξοπλισμό δεν έχουν προσληφθεί ακόμη και λόγο τον εκλογών αναβλήθηκε και ο διαγωνισμός του ασεπ και θα ξεκινήσει μετά τις εκλογές άρα αχούμε ακόμη.. 

Πάντως πιστεύω ότι τουλάχιστον γύρο από τις περιοχές που θα είναι οι ολυμπιακοί αγώνες.. και ότι έχει σχέση με αυτούς θα γίνει έλεγχος και για την παραμικρή ακτινοβολία (μιας και δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους θα προτιμήσουν να αρχίσουν να κυνηγάνε τα πάντα )

----------


## sotiris

δεν ειναι μονο οι ολυμπιακες περιοχες(πανω απο 140),ειναι και οι εμπλεκομενες υπηρεσιες (αστυνομια,πυροσβεστικη,λιμενικο,στρατος,ναυτικο,αεροπορια,μερικα υπουργεια,το πενταγωνο,τα λιμανια,και καποια ολυμπιακα ξενοδοχεια),δηλ πολυ λιγες περιοχες στην Αττικη ειναι εκτος,επισης υπαρχει και διαβαθμιση.

----------


## macstar

> το να λες βαρυγδουπες κουβεντες χωρις να εχεις καποια στοιχεια να τις στηριξεις δεν βοηθαει καθολου.
> απο την αλλη εαν εχεις στοιχεια για τα παραπανω που λες να τα καταθεσεις στα αρμοδια οργανα με μια καταγγελια.


...ε;; ;; Δηλ. ΔΕΝ ξέρεις ότι όλες είναι σε παράνομη ισχύ;; Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ μου το είπε... Γιατί όμως είσαι τόσο επιθετικός; Δεν χρειάζεται... νομίζω!



Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## macstar

> δεν ειναι μονο οι ολυμπιακες περιοχες(πανω απο 140),ειναι και οι εμπλεκομενες υπηρεσιες (αστυνομια,πυροσβεστικη,λιμενικο,στρατος,ναυτικο,αεροπορια,μερικα υπουργεια,το πενταγωνο,τα λιμανια,και καποια ολυμπιακα ξενοδοχεια),δηλ πολυ λιγες περιοχες στην Αττικη ειναι εκτος,επισης υπαρχει και διαβαθμιση.


Και για να ανταποδώσω  ::  ΠΩΣ το ξέρεις ότι είναι 140;;;; Θέλω αναλυτική λίστα... και να πάρεις τηλ. τη νέα υπηρεσία να τους ρωτήσεις αν θα κοιτάνε και τα ξενοδοχεία!!!  ::   ::   :: 


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## sotiris

macstar
οχι δεν το ξερω οτι ειναι ολες σε παρανομη ισχυ γιατι δεν εχω κανενα στοιχειο μετρησης,και εσενα στο ειπε τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ, ο οποιος τι κανει; διορθωνει βλαβες στα τηλεφωνα ή μετραει την ισχυ των κεραιων κινητης τηλεφωνιας; εαν ειναι ενας απλος τεχνικος του το ειπε καποιος αλλος και εκεινου καποιος αλλος κλπ κλπ
οι εταιριες κινητης εχουν φυσικα ολα τα στοιχεια αλλα δεν τα δημοσιευουν,μηπως εχουμε κανενα μελος,τεχνικο σε εταιρια κινητης να μας διαφωτισει;

και δεν ειμουν επιθετικος,απλα ζητησα στοιχεια για αυτα που λες,γιατι που θυμισε το ολο στυλ του κειμενου σου ενα κλιπακι με τους ΑΜΑΝ την Λουκα και τον Παπα

οσο αφορα την λιστα την εχω και την ενημερωνω καθε βδομαδα.για την ακριβεια τον Ιουλιο μηνα ηταν 170 κατι τα συνολικα σημεια αλλα καποια καταργηθηκαν στην πορεια.

----------


## nvak

Μετά από μια συνάντηση που είχα με υπαλλήλους της ΕΕΤΤ ( για άσχετο θέμα ) έφερα την κουβέντα στα βάν και συμπερασματικά πήρα τις κάτωθι πληροφορίες :
1) Τα βάν θα ασχοληθούν επικουρικά και κυρίως με κινητούς πομπούς όπως τα διάφορα τσοντοκάναλα που αλλάζουν συνεχώς θέση
2) Υπάρχει ήδη στημένο δίκτυο με σταθερούς σταθμούς ( δέν ξέρω πόσον καιρό ) το οποίο σκανάρει όλο το λεκανοπέδιο και ξέρουν κεντρικά με ακρίβεια μέτρου τι εκπέμπει και πού ανα πάσα στιγμή  ::  
3) Πολλές κεραίες κινητής είναι στημένες χωρίς άδεια η στήνονται πρίν πάρουν άδεια (διαφυγή κερδών)
4) Στούς ολυμπιακούς θα γίνει ό χαμός με τα τηλεοπτικά και χωρίς αυτό το σύστημα δεν θα δούλευε τίποτα

Όπως κατάλαβα βασικός στόχος της ΕΕΤΤ είναι να καθαρίσει τις συχνότητες, να τις κάνει πιό αξιόπιστες ( χωρίς παρεμβολές ) και φυσικά να ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙ ο κάθε ένας και να πεθάνει το τσάμπα.
Φυσικά ξέρουν ήδη και τι σώβρακο φοράμε και καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε μια έπίσημη συνεργασία μαζί τους και να συνεχίσουμε τις επαφές που είχε μαζί τους το απελθόν ΔΣ του Συλλόγου

----------


## macstar

> και δεν ειμουν επιθετικος,απλα ζητησα στοιχεια για αυτα που λες,γιατι που θυμισε το ολο στυλ του κειμενου σου ενα κλιπακι με τους ΑΜΑΝ την Λουκα και τον Παπα


... ... ...


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## lambrosk

::  Ή μάλλον μπορεί και αυτοί ακόμα να προετοιμάζονται και "ψαρωτικά" να μας λένε ότι μας έχουν όλους "υπο παρακολούθηση" για να "προσέχουμε!
Πάντως ελπίζω ότι όλοι όσοι χρησιμοποιούμε WiFi αυτήν την στιγμή γνωρίζουμε και κάνουμε τις προσπάθειες τα λινκ μας να είναι σε νόμιμα και επιτρεπτά όρια και είμαστε εντάξει!

ΥΓ. Προσωπικά δηλώνω ότι απο τον πρόχειρο υπολογισμό μου με την όμνι τώρα εκπέμπω δοκιμαστικά γύρω στα *(EDITED* 21db τα οποία με το τέλος της βδομάδας θα μπουν πιάτα και θα πέσουν στα 20db. 
*Προτείνω να δημιουργηθεί μια έκτακτη εισφορά απο τα μέλη και τους ενδιαφερόμενους ώστε να αγοραστεί μηχάνημα για να υπολογίζουμε την πραγματική ισχύ εκπομπής EIRP, και αυτό να γίνει προυπόθεση για εγγραφή και παραμονή μελών...*

----------


## dti

Παλιότερα, είχε προσφερθεί να κάνει σχετικές μετρήσεις ο Mernion με πεδιόμετρο που διαθέτει ο πατέρας του. Πιστεύω οτι ισχύει ακόμη η προσφορά του.
Επίσης Λάμπρο η κεραία που σου έχουμε δανείσει είναι 9,9 dbi και όχι 12 όπως είχες γράψει, οπότε είσαι ακόμη πιο κοντά στα επιτρεπόμενα όρια.

----------


## jason

> Παλιότερα, είχε προσφερθεί να κάνει σχετικές μετρήσεις ο Mernion με πεδιόμετρο που διαθέτει ο πατέρας του. Πιστεύω οτι ισχύει ακόμη η προσφορά του.
> Επίσης Λάμπρο η κεραία που σου έχουμε δανείσει είναι 9,9 dbi και όχι 12 όπως είχες γράψει, οπότε είσαι ακόμη πιο κοντά στα επιτρεπόμενα όρια.


Δεν την καταλαβαίνω την λογική σου. Αφού είμαστε παράνομοι, τι μετρήσεις να κάνουμε? Είτε 20 εκπέμπουμε , είτε 10, είτε 30 πάλι μέσα θα μας χώσουν!

όχι?

 ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Παλιότερα, είχε προσφερθεί να κάνει σχετικές μετρήσεις ο Mernion με πεδιόμετρο που διαθέτει ο πατέρας του. Πιστεύω οτι ισχύει ακόμη η προσφορά του.
> Επίσης Λάμπρο η κεραία που σου έχουμε δανείσει είναι 9,9 dbi και όχι 12 όπως είχες γράψει, οπότε είσαι ακόμη πιο κοντά στα επιτρεπόμενα όρια.


Ελπίζω να ξεκινήσουμε μια διαδικασία!
Thanks ,  ::  το διόρθωσα!

----------


## jason

> Παλιότερα, είχε προσφερθεί να κάνει σχετικές μετρήσεις ο Mernion με πεδιόμετρο που διαθέτει ο πατέρας του. Πιστεύω οτι ισχύει ακόμη η προσφορά του.
> Επίσης Λάμπρο η κεραία που σου έχουμε δανείσει είναι 9,9 dbi και όχι 12 όπως είχες γράψει, οπότε είσαι ακόμη πιο κοντά στα επιτρεπόμενα όρια.


Δεν την καταλαβαίνω την λογική σου. Αφού είμαστε παράνομοι, τι μετρήσεις να κάνουμε? Είτε 20 εκπέμπουμε , είτε 10, είτε 30 πάλι μέσα θα μας χώσουν!

όχι?

(τρις)

(Sorry για το τριπλό post. Δεν το έκανα επίτηδες. Κάποιος δαίμονας φαίνεται θέλησε να δώσει έμφαση στο ερώτημά μου.  ::  )

 ::

----------


## lambrosk

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω την λογική των ποστ σου...  ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> ώστε να αγοραστεί μηχάνημα για να υπολογίζουμε την πραγματική ισχύ εκπομπής EIRP


Μα δε χρειάζεται, αν πας με μια cisco μπροστά στην κεραία, σε συγκεκριμένη άπόσταση μπορείς να κάνεις εκτίμηση του τι εκπέμπει ο άλλος

----------


## jason

Sygnwmh pou kanw post sta greenglish, alla se redhat 8 den exw kataferei akoma na grapsw ellhnika.

Thelw na rwthsw ton sotiris, an tou einai eykolo, kai an tou epitrepetai, na mas pei poies einai aytes oi 140 perioxes, kai apo pote tha apagoreyontai oi ekpompes se aytes, h an epitrepontai mexri posa dbm.

Etsi wste na prolabei o kosmos pou thelei na mhn faei prostimo, na katebasei ta interfaces tou, kai na meinoun mono osoi theloun na fane prostimo.

H toulaxiston, as mhn mas tis pei twra, alla as desmeytei oti tha mas eidopoihsei, otan tha erthei o "xionias".


 ::

----------


## andreas

Μην πιάνεστε απο το 140!Πιαστειτε απο το νοημα....

Αν εντοπισει οτι εκπέμπεις παράνομα πως θα βρεί ποιανου κεραία ειναι??? Θα ανέβει ταράτσα? Και με ποιο δικαίωμα? 
Λιγο χλωμο μου φαίνεται να ασχοληθεί με ιδιώτες. Μαλλον θα ασχοληθει με μεγαλοκαρχαρίες (π.χ. παπασαρκ  ::  ) ωστε να ξεπληρώσει και τα δις που έκανε ο εξοπλισμός και φυσικά να φανεί οτι κάνει δουλειά.... Αλλο να λέει πιάσαμε κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας και άλλο τον ανδρέα στο μαρούσι! [ατυχές παράδειγμα γιατι ειμαι νομιμος]

----------


## sotiris

δεν επιτρεπεται να το πω αυτό,όλα τα εγγραφα,χαρτες,διασυνδεσεις κλπ εχουν διαβαθμιση και ειναι τουλαχιστον εμπιστευτικα.
οτι μπορουσα να πω,οσο γενικα και χωρις ειδικες αναφορες γινετε,το εχω πει.εξαλλου ολα εχουν ειπωθει και δημοσια σε ανακοινωσεις διαφορων στα ΜΜΕ.
εξαλλου τα περισσοτερα σημεια ειναι φανερα στο κοινο,ολοι ξερουν που κατασκευαζονται ολυμπιακες εγκαταστασεις στην περιοχη τους.
τωρα στα σημεια αυτα προσθεστε και τους συναρμοδιους φορεις (στρατιωτικους,λιμενικους,πυροσβεστικους,αστυνομικους,ναυτικους,αεροπορικους,μυστικους,φανερους κλπ) και σκεφτειτε οτι ολα αυτα ειναι ποικιλοτροπα διασυνδεμενα μεταξυ τους, με οποιοδηποτε τροπο μπορειτε να σκεφτειτε.
στα παραπανω προσθεστε τις αυξημενες τηλεοπτικες,δορυφορικες κλπ αναγκες για τους δυο μηνες του καλοκαιριου,ε,καποιος πρεπει να προστατευσει την χωρα απο πιθανο παγκοσμιο ρεζιλεμα απο πιθανο κλαταρισμα των δικτυων.
αλλα το δικο μας δικτυο,οπως ειπωθηκε και παραπανω,ειναι ο τελευταιος τροχος της αμαξης.
προσωπικα πιστευω οτι εαν τυχει,λεω εαν τυχει,καποιο λινκ του ΑΜΔΑ να πεσει πανω σε καποιο λινκ καποιων υπηρεσιων τοτε πολυ απλα θα κλεισει για λιγο καιρο ειτε επειδη θα το καπελωσει το αλλο λινκ που με το "νομο" θα πρεπει να υφισταται ,ειτε θα φωναξουν τον ιδιοκτητη στο τμημα (ή δεν ξερω με ποιο αλλο τροπο) να του πουνε να το κλεισει μονος του.
μακαρι να κλεισουν ή να χαμηλωσουν μερικα ¨μεγαλα¨ λινκ "διαφορων μεγαλων",οπως αυτα που πιανουμε στα survey σε ολη την Αττικη.
οσο αφορα την κινητη τηλεφωνια,προσωπικα παλι,δεν πιστευω οτι θα γινει το παραμικρο,για τον απλο λογω οτι θα καταρευσει το δικτυο εαν κατεβει ενα ποσοστο κεραιων ή αμα χασουν καποια απο την ισχυ τους, ο φορτος θα ειναι τεραστιος.

το να τηρουμε τα ορια ομως δεν εχει να κανει τοσο με τον νεο ελεγκτικο φορεα που εγινε,αλλα με την δικη μας επιβιωση και μακροημερευση στην μπαντα.

Αντρεα,νομιζεις χρειαζετε ειδικη αδεια για να ανεβει καποιος στην ταρατσα σου? η παρουσια αστυνομικου δεν φτανει για να μπει καποιος σε κοινοχρηστο χωρο πολυκατοικιας;

----------


## papashark

> Δεν την καταλαβαίνω την λογική σου. Αφού είμαστε παράνομοι, τι μετρήσεις να κάνουμε? Είτε 20 εκπέμπουμε , είτε 10, είτε 30 πάλι μέσα θα μας χώσουν!
> 
> όχι?


Υπάρχει η διαφορά του να είσαι ουσία παράνομος και να είσαι τύπης παράνομος.

Οι ποινές είναι πολύ διαφορετικές.....

----------


## SoT

Να διευκρινίσουμε τελικά τι είμαστε, *Παράνομοι* η *Παράτυποι* ?
*Παράνομοι* γιατί αυτό που κάνουμε στερείτε νομιμότητας 
*Παράτυποι* γιατί αυτό που κάνουμε είναι μεν νόμιμο,αλλά εκτός προδιαγραφών 
Ας το ξεκαθαρίσουν λίγο αυτοί που ασχολούντε με αυτά 
 ::

----------


## papashark

Για να καταλάβεις, και στις δύο περιπτώσεις παράνομος είσαι.

Όμως όταν εκπέμπεις νόμιμα τότε ικανοποιείς τις ουσιαστικές απαιτήσεις του νόμου (την ουσία) αλλά επειδή δεν το έχεις δηλώση (ή δεν έχεις άδεια για κεραιοσύστημα) δεν καλύπτεις το τυπικό μέρος του νόμου.

Εάν εκπέμπεις με 40db τότε δεν καλύπτεις το ουσιαστικό μέρος του νόμου...

----------


## paravoid

> Να διευκρινίσουμε τελικά τι είμαστε, *Παράνομοι* η *Παράτυποι* ?
> *Παράνομοι* γιατί αυτό που κάνουμε στερείτε νομιμότητας 
> *Παράτυποι* γιατί αυτό που κάνουμε είναι μεν νόμιμο,αλλά εκτός προδιαγραφών 
> Ας το ξεκαθαρίσουν λίγο αυτοί που ασχολούντε με αυτά


ΟΧΙ ΠΑΛΙΙΙ  ::

----------


## panther01gr

Εγω ειμαι μελος του συλλογου...δεν θα υπαρχει καποια εκπωση στο προστημο????6000-(30%-40%-50%)?????????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Εσένα θα σου κάνουμε ειδική τιμή με μόνο 85% προσαύξηση

----------

